# Osgi



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

hallo kann mir jemand in ein bis zwei sätzen sagen was OsGi is, brauche es als Fußnote , deswegen sollen es nur ein bis zwei sätze sein.


----------



## HoaX (9. Okt 2007)

gibs doch einfach in google ein, da hast du zu beginn massig treffer die das alle schön beschreiben ...


----------



## Gast (9. Okt 2007)

ja ich weiß wollte halt eben 2 sätze die es kurz und bündig beschreiben, was osgi in bezug auf eclipse rcp ist.  Beim googlen habe ich viel allgemeines gefndne. wollte halt eben in bezug auf eclipse 2 sätze.


----------



## tuxedo (10. Okt 2007)

Du schreibst über etwas ohne zu wissen was es ist und ohne motivation, es durch nur wenige Minuten lesen selbst raus zu finden?


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2007)

Hey Leute, ich brauch 2 Sätze dir mir beschreiben was ... ist! Aber nur 2 Sätze, ja?

Hört sich nach einer "Bestellung" an...


----------



## tuxedo (10. Okt 2007)

Bestellungen haben meist eine Rechnung zur Folge ;-)

Naja, ich hatte bis dato keinen Schimmer von osgi. Aber ich hab nur 3min suchen müssen um 2 Sätze zu finden die Osgi und den zusammenhang mit Eclipse ziemlich treffend beschreiben. 

Wäre es also nicht einfacher gewesen statt das Forum hier zu finden und einen Beitrag zu verfassen, google mit "osgi"/"osgi eclipse" zu befüttern?

- Alex


----------

